# 100% cure for tension and may be for IBS



## mohit (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi people....I am suffering from IBS-C from last six years and I have got this disease due to the tension i used to take in my earlier days.But now I have learnt how to deal with Tension and I want you all to also try my technique so that you can live a very happy life.My IBS is not yet cured but i know one day it will be gone from my life.For the IBS,I took AYURVEDA and HOMEOPATHY which helped me in decreasing my IBS symptoms which are at the lowest now from last six years...Believe me if you lead a tension free life with a good diet you can succeed in lowering the symptoms.
I succeeded in dealing tension by reading Spiritual books.I was non believer of GOD earlier and used to lead a very difficult life full of worries.But now i read a part or pages of the book and I have realised that my prayers are answered,we just need to have faith and patience.Please those who cannot deal with tension,try reading BIBLE,QURAN,BHAGVAD GITA or whichever spiritual book you find,go to CHURCH,TEMPLE,etc.
I also believe that this disease is temporary and is because of my sins from past.I will definatly get cured someday and i need to work,do good for me and other people,help them and work as if I am the son of the God and to see God in every other living thing on Earth.
I also know a course of 10 days which is free and would recommend everybody to try as I have just tried it.It will help you in increasing your spirituality,make you a good human and perhaps might cure you also.It is called Vipassana Meditation.It will answer the question as why you have the Disease and perhaps a path towards getting cured.though they dont gaurantee you a cure but it shows a path towards getting rid of all causes of unhappiness in life.
http://www.dhamma.org/


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am trying meditation these last days.


----------



## smt (Nov 10, 2012)

mohit said:


> Hi people....I am suffering from IBS-C from last six years and I have got this disease due to the tension i used to take in my earlier days.But now I have learnt how to deal with Tension and I want you all to also try my technique so that you can live a very happy life.My IBS is not yet cured but i know one day it will be gone from my life.For the IBS,I took AYURVEDA and HOMEOPATHY which helped me in decreasing my IBS symptoms which are at the lowest now from last six years...Believe me if you lead a tension free life with a good diet you can succeed in lowering the symptoms.
> I succeeded in dealing tension by reading Spiritual books.I was non believer of GOD earlier and used to lead a very difficult life full of worries.But now i read a part or pages of the book and I have realised that my prayers are answered,we just need to have faith and patience.Please those who cannot deal with tension,try reading BIBLE,QURAN,BHAGVAD GITA or whichever spiritual book you find,go to CHURCH,TEMPLE,etc.
> I also believe that this disease is temporary and is because of my sins from past.I will definatly get cured someday and i need to work,do good for me and other people,help them and work as if I am the son of the God and to see God in every other living thing on Earth.
> I also know a course of 10 days which is free and would recommend everybody to try as I have just tried it.It will help you in increasing your spirituality,make you a good human and perhaps might cure you also.It is called Vipassana Meditation.It will answer the question as why you have the Disease and perhaps a path towards getting cured.though they dont gaurantee you a cure but it shows a path towards getting rid of all causes of unhappiness in life.
> http://www.dhamma.org/


"I also believe that this disease is temporary and is because of my sins from past."

I, as an Indian, register my *strongest protest *against such an attribution. He has insulted all of us here at this site that suffer from this disorder/disease. He belongs to the Middle ages. I request the moderator to take appropriate action.

This, as we know, is the result of genetics, intermixed with other factors. He is a peddler of 'religious' stuff and a dishonest salesperson of that.

Regards


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Meditation has not solved my IBS. Nevertheless, I recommend meditation as it has other benefits.


----------



## Superfly (Mar 12, 2017)

smt said:


> "I also believe that this disease is temporary and is because of my sins from past."
> 
> I, as an Indian, register my *strongest protest *against such an attribution. He has insulted all of us here at this site that suffer from this disorder/disease. He belongs to the Middle ages. I request the moderator to take appropriate action.
> 
> ...


As a christian,, i see benifit to meditation and how the spiritual overlaps the physical. I see meditation as reading gods word and the comfort from the assurance of salvation and protection. This eases tension and stress which is a *significant* cause of ibs. Certainly not the only cause, but for some, it may be the difference between normal digestion and ibs.

While The original poster is a bit fixated on this connection, perhaps misguided,, your attempt to get him blocked is just pathetic and backwards, you dont belong in this century,, censorship is one of the greatest evils of the modern era. Disagreement and diversity of opinion is healthy, even if the extreme opinions surface and are discussed. The good thing is, if your right, then it shouldnt be hard to end the disscussion with a few facts and reason, you have nothing to fear from extreme opinions. But calling for oppression and intolerance just makes you look scared and wrong. Supression is usually against truth, so when you use it, it usually just bolsteres the opinion that you want to supress. Be a man and discuss. Dont lose your mind


----------

